# Powerhead Schedule



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

As most of you know by now, I got myself a bad ass 8" diamond rhom the other day. I just got my powerhead (a hydor koralia 4) for my 75 gallon tank and was wondering what your guys powerhead schedule looks like. Do you run it 24/7? When the lights are on? At night? For a couple hours a day? I have a spare timer and don't know whether to set it up, or let the powerhead run nonstop (rivers don't stop flowing).

PS. Even though it's preseason Redskins about to kick off so... HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My HK4 ran for about six months then the motor burned up. I'm about 99.9% sure that it was the "hard start" everyday being set up on a timer to turn on with the lights. 
I shipped my power head to Hydor and was given a new 4 very quickly.

I now leave this unit running 24/7 with dead spots in the tank. 
Thats what I would do if I were you. 
my 2 cents....

Awsome powerhead and great customer service.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have my powerhead also on the timer with my lights. the aquaclear 110 is ridiculous lol. runs about 10 or so hours a day.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Agreed with what was said earlier... if you put any powerhead on a timer you are just going to kill it. The rapid on and off is not supposed to happen, and any timer without a "soft start" (high end saltwater wavemakers and controllers) just slamms the powerhead on and beats it up....

Leave it on 24/7 or dont have it on at all


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

As long as you have dead spots I agree with keep it running


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I leave mine on constantly. PS-To hell with the redskins GO COLTS


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea you should leave it on all times...i burnt up a A/C 110 powerhead by having it on a timer.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

on all the time, the rivers in the amazon never stop flowing so...
just make sure you have one or two dead spots.


----------



## timbruun (Aug 4, 2009)

what about feeding? i have a powerhead with my 4 rbps and just pull the plug for the filters and powerhead when i feed. when they are done i plug it all back in again. would that be a problem?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

timbruun said:


> what about feeding? i have a powerhead with my 4 rbps and just pull the plug for the filters and powerhead when i feed. when they are done i plug it all back in again. would that be a problem?


^^That shocks the pumps the same as having them on a timer would.

I never had an issue with any of my pumps burning out besides my koralia, but I haven't been in this hobby for real long.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I've had my Maxi-Jet 1200 powerhead on a timer with my lights for the past 3 yrs without any problem so far.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

why switch it off during feedings?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Zip said:


> I've had my Maxi-Jet 1200 powerhead on a timer with my lights for the past 3 yrs without any problem so far.


Maxi jets are more resistant than most powerheads and pumps... i dont know why exactly but people run them on the OceanPulse wavemakers. Every time they turn on they SLAM and CHATTER as the impeller beats around the housing, and gets louder after time... Eventually the plastic part that the metal impeller shaft passes through, and holds the magnet will break and you will need a new impeller, so order a spare or two.

I dont understand why you would turn off powerheads, the river doesnt stop when the sun goes down... I can understand turning off HOB filters and return pumps if you run a sump to avoid "feeding the filters" as i call it, and causing problems with rotting food debris down the road.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't run powerheads anymore I did for my elong and I found that he didn't enjoy it during
the day.. When I turned of the lights though he would go off on it.. If I were to run it again I would only run it at night and keep it off during the day


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

24/7

There are new korrillias ment for a wave maker now, but they are still expensive so if you really want it not running 24/7 your best bet would be get one ment for a wavemaker along with an actual wave maker which alone could be a couple hundreed dollars. 
The H4 will provide circulation and wont be overpowering at all so the rhom will be fine


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> I dont understand why you would turn off powerheads, the river doesnt stop when the sun goes down...


True, but then again my aquarium doesn't have as many deadspots as a river.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

*IMO *powerheads are not even needed or do they add any benefit in P tanks. Very overrated by a lot of our members.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

SeedlessOne said:


> *IMO *powerheads are not even needed or do they add any benefit in P tanks. Very overrated by a lot of our members.


I agree. They do help agitate, aerate, and move debris around for the filters to pickup, but, I've never seen any piranha actually enjoy powerheads. They tend to avoid them.


----------



## timbruun (Aug 4, 2009)

my piranhas really enjoy swimming into the current. they go back and forth having a blast


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Wish I could find the video. 
My rhom would constantly swim up and "hang out" in the current made by his koralia 4. He would almost be stationary, almost like he was on a treadmill, for a few seconds then he would dart right through the current toward the powerhead. He did this many, many times everyday. Frequently knocking off the "funnel" thing on there making the current more condenced. 
After a while, I got tired of fishing that funnel thing out and putting it back on the unit, so I left it off. He then stopped swimming in the current immediately.

Its kind of a shame because thats a really neat vid. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I leave mine running 24/7, and the tanks that do have PH's, the fish seem to eat better than the tanks that don't have them.


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

I do not have an air pump and rely on the powerhead for aeration.

It ON from 9am to 10:30 am 1pm to 2:30pm 6pm to 7pm and 4am to 6am . Im usually not home around those times so when I am home, my tank is silent. I've had this schedule for 2 years and no problem with my Rio.

i hate air pumps

My lights are on from 7pm to 10:30pm and 6am to 7:30am.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

xos said:


> I do not have an air pump and rely on the powerhead for aeration.
> 
> It ON from 9am to 10:30 am 1pm to 2:30pm 6pm to 7pm and 4am to 6am . Im usually not home around those times so when I am home, my tank is silent. I've had this schedule for 2 years and no problem with my Rio.
> 
> ...


That sounds very pointless. All that for no reason when it could be on 24 /7 .
Its not even that Powerheads are Overrated , I think for the most part people just dont
know HOW to use a powerhead to its FULL potential.

For example , I have an AquaClear 110 , Attached to it I Have a HydroSponge Filter , COMPLETELY
filled up with FILTER MEDIA And WITHOUT USING AN AIR PUMP Attach a Tube to the top of the AC110.
and it will automatically Draw air down through this tube.

Thats maximizing performance..

Powerheads Keep your water full of oxygen , Give Your fish Lots of exercise , whether It pysichally swims through it or not and WILL increase your fishes metabolism , thats FACT.

Understand what Your dealing with.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CrazeeJon said:


> I do not have an air pump and rely on the powerhead for aeration.
> 
> It ON from 9am to 10:30 am 1pm to 2:30pm 6pm to 7pm and 4am to 6am . Im usually not home around those times so when I am home, my tank is silent. I've had this schedule for 2 years and no problem with my Rio.
> 
> ...


That sounds very pointless. All that for no reason when it could be on 24 /7 .
Its not even that Powerheads are Overrated , I think for the most part people just dont
know HOW to use a powerhead to its FULL potential.

For example , I have an AquaClear 110 , Attached to it I Have a HydroSponge Filter , COMPLETELY
filled up with FILTER MEDIA And WITHOUT USING AN AIR PUMP Attach a Tube to the top of the AC110.
and it will automatically Draw air down through this tube.

Thats maximizing performance..

Powerheads Keep your water full of oxygen , Give Your fish Lots of exercise , whether It pysichally swims through it or not and *WILL increase your fishes metabolism *, thats FACT.

Understand what Your dealing with.
[/quote]

I dont understand the part where too much Oxygen will increase their metabolism. Oxygen will help saturate and help mix the h2o in the tank, through water agitation, which eventually help keep your fish healthy and nothing to do with their metabolism or growth. Actually too much oxygen in the tank can cause more problems than its worth.

But what happens in his tank can be different in another person's tank. I had a 480 awhile back which didnt get the sufficient oxygen for 2 days, due to power outages, and was running on a 12 volt battery airpump with no problems. Same goes for transporting fish in a container, for 10 hrs, with just an airpump. The most important thing is vital oxygen mix in the tank continiously or scheduled.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

24/7 just like it should be.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Rhomzilla said:


> I do not have an air pump and rely on the powerhead for aeration.
> 
> It ON from 9am to 10:30 am 1pm to 2:30pm 6pm to 7pm and 4am to 6am . Im usually not home around those times so when I am home, my tank is silent. I've had this schedule for 2 years and no problem with my Rio.
> 
> ...


That sounds very pointless. All that for no reason when it could be on 24 /7 .
Its not even that Powerheads are Overrated , I think for the most part people just dont
know HOW to use a powerhead to its FULL potential.

For example , I have an AquaClear 110 , Attached to it I Have a HydroSponge Filter , COMPLETELY
filled up with FILTER MEDIA And WITHOUT USING AN AIR PUMP Attach a Tube to the top of the AC110.
and it will automatically Draw air down through this tube.

Thats maximizing performance..

Powerheads Keep your water full of oxygen , Give Your fish Lots of exercise , whether It pysichally swims through it or not and *WILL increase your fishes metabolism *, thats FACT.

Understand what Your dealing with.
[/quote]

I dont understand the part where too much Oxygen will increase their metabolism. Oxygen will help saturate and help mix the h2o in the tank, through water agitation, which eventually help keep your fish healthy and nothing to do with their metabolism or growth. Actually too much oxygen in the tank can cause more problems than its worth.

But what happens in his tank can be different in another person's tank. I had a 480 awhile back which didnt get the sufficient oxygen for 2 days, due to power outages, and was running on a 12 volt battery airpump with no problems. Same goes for transporting fish in a container, for 10 hrs, with just an airpump. The most important thing is vital oxygen mix in the tank continiously or scheduled.
[/quote]

Sorry , thats not what i meant . I get typing fast sometimes and dont proof read.
IM not saying that more oxygen in the tank will increase your fishes metabolism , im saying
the powerhead will increase the amount of oxygen in Your tank and Your fish have to pyschically
swim against a current will definetly increase its metabolism , the fish is working and burning energy.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Regardless, current is in every stream, river, or body of water that flows. Having a powerhead ONLY helps to create a better representation of the wild.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Regardless, current is in every stream, river, or body of water that flows. Having a powerhead ONLY helps to create a better representation of the wild.


Which is why a Powerhead would be Beneficial , There isnt really much of a current in Your fish tank without one.

Brings me back to the point that people arent aware of the full potential of their powerheads , adding a Hydrosponge and filter media it does help.

The more the Fish swims , the more energy it will burn , resulting in a Faster metabolism


----------

